# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > World-Building >  The Gold Dragon's Diary

## brian 333

"We were all that was, in my infancy. I remember wilds as far as I could see across the world. Then elves came, and then men. The wilds became narrow corridors, then islands, ever sinking in the tides of civilizations. The very gods among us, great beings of our world's dawn, faded. Only a few of them are still recalled today by civilized folk, and seldom as more than servitors of their civilized deities.
"But I remember.
"Our dreams were large, then, but so much of what we accomplished of those dreams has long since turned to dust. Or nightmares."

From Thray Mountain Archives, among many badly damaged and incredibly ancient scrolls collectively called The Gold Dragon's Diary.

[/I]please post snips of lore from a dragon's PoV. It does not have to be from the PoV of the titular dragon, not does it have to be written in narrative style, but it should be something that can be used by a DM for background lore, world building, and adventure hooks.[/I]


"Dagh'ahl Sfa'ara, the Bone-Eater"

"Survival is all. There is no compromise. Half-life, reanimation, resurrection: they are illusions, fantasies. There is nothing to compare with survival.

"You came to me with demands. I fulfilled them. Can I be faulted for the fact that you knew nothing about the thing for which you begged?

"You made _demands!_
"Of me!
"The audacity! I could have crushed your bones! But, my curiosity...
"I gave you what you asked for. What you wanted? That is your problem. Your treasures? They mean nothing to me. I own _you_ now. Your treasures are mine as well.
"Think, you, that I would create the abomination that you have become without leverage? I hold your life beneath my claw. Disobey and I will punish you. Obey and I will reward you.
"The lesson is a simple one. Learn it, or even the undeath you once craved will be taken."

----------

